

Quality over quantity – The right way to comment your code - feedjoelpie
http://revelry.co/2014/09/30/quality-over-quantity-the-right-way-to-comment-your-code/

======
jMyles
You've neglected to mention the most harmful possible comment: the one that is
wrong, especially when it was once correct, but wasn't updated in concert with
changed code.

Also, I must admit that I have (as I surmise many of us have), as you say,
read "a code file that was loaded with comments, but when you actually read
them, they were largely useless" and then realized that it was my own
authorship!

~~~
feedjoelpie
That's a really good one. And yes, I think we have all done that. :(

